#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-18
<InHisName> I finally fixed my old linux box after 14 months of freezing at "Checking battery status".
<InHisName> Now am missing my nvidia drivers.   I've forgotten how to put the extras into ubuntu ?
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<InHisName> Morning already, JonathanD
<JonathanD> Yup.
<JonathanD> Seems like it comes every day!
<InHisName> amazine!
<InHisName> can't even spell this early
<jedijf> InHisName: check 'hardware drivers'
<JonathanD> InHisName: ask your doctor about amazine.
<jedijf> InHisName: System--Admin--Hardware Drivers
<JonathanD> Side effects include muscle loss, nausea, insomnia, death, skin spotting, hair loss, and death.
<InHisName> Thanks, jedijf, now on to delving into side effects of 'hardware drivers' - muscle loss, nausea, insomnia, death, skin spotting, hair loss, and death.
<InHisName> Oops mixing threads
<InHisName> no hdw drivers found.
<InHisName> attempting to synaptic etc. to put them in.
<InHisName> I wonder if my sound is gone too.
<InHisName> jedijf: "no proprietary devices in use on this system".
<InHisName> I used synaptic to install nividia173  - seemed to be good.
<InHisName> STILL "no proprietary ..."
<InHisName> Re-booted
<InHisName> STILL "no proprietary ..."
<InHisName> I'm still missing a step somewhere.
<jedijf> InHisName: if there were no propreitary drivers.....then there are NO PROPREITARY drivers required...the open source ones should work
<jedijf> required or available
<jedijf> and if you are in synaptic......they are working......
<jedijf> if you /need/ them look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<PennBot> Title: BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<InHisName> No, I guess they got an open source one now.
<InHisName> 'cept my mouse arrow disappeared.  Mouse still working just no arrow to see.
<knightzero> Morning lamalex
<InHisName> morning knightzero and lamalex and jedijf and JonathanD and  who ever else is awake
<knightzero> A good morning to you as well, InHisName
<InHisName> OK, so in mouse setup there is option:   'show location of mouse pointer whn ctrl key pressed'
<InHisName> But it is SILL awkward to move mouse repeatedly pressing control to see if mouse is close enough to do what I want.
<jedijf> is this in a virtual situation?
<InHisName> no
<jedijf> uncheck that control option....remove that nvidia stuff you installed willy nilly....*log* out..log back in
<InHisName> ok
<InHisName> wierd!  I just switched KVM to old ubuntu with 10.04 now fixed.  Mouse came to life, now has arrow.
<InHisName> I've switched back and forth several times and this is first that had visible mouse arrow.!
<InHisName> Going into synaptic and removing superfluous software drivers.
<InHisName> while selecting for removal, screen went black and said:  "unsupported screen, going to default 640x400"   strange
<InHisName> continuing with removal.....
<jedijf> hmmm.....check display and options....maybe not as superfluous as previously thought
<jedijf> either way... the cursor will now be big enough to see
<InHisName> even wierder,   I re-installed nvidia73.   nothing.    Rebooted, now can go hi res.
<JonathanD> I need to fix graphics on crissis old laptop.
<InHisName> Now NO mouse or ctrl locator function
<JonathanD> It's an older ATI, I don't think it's very well supported.
<InHisName> got mouse just no arrow or locator
<InHisName> tried going into "appearance"   screen went black, green led still lit though.
<InHisName> Probably loosing all hi-res and dropping to default 640x480
<InHisName> things still are not stable yet
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: what was wrong with it?
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> My window was scrolled way up
<ChinnoDog> n/m
<InHisName> tried to go hi res and bungled a buncha stuff
<InHisName> on a system I fixed after being frozen at "checking battery status" for 14 months.
<andrew> You didn't even try turning off and back on during those 14 months?
<InHisName> about 100 - 200 times
<InHisName> this site got me to fix it:   http://superuser.com/questions/163621/stuck-on-checking-battery-state-at-startup-in-ubuntu-have-splash-screen-no-start
<PennBot> Title: Stuck on Checking battery state at startup in Ubuntu, have splash screen no startup - Super User (at superuser.com)
<InHisName> now am up and running with old system.   'freshly' upgraded to 10.04
<InHisName> trying to get mouse arrrow and hi res to play nicely together
<InHisName> dropped res to 1280 and try rebooting to see what that does.
<InHisName> ok the mouse finder is back working,  But no mouse arrow yet.
<InHisName> Where do I change the shape of the mouse arrow ?
<InHisName> how to spell Mr. Bacon's handle name ?
<InHisName> Ok, I got my mouse arrow back.     I had to type my password and there it was.
<InHisName> I change screen size and need to wait for password prompt to test this hypothesis.
<InHisName> Sound works but avi only plays sounds no picutures.
<InHisName> Yes, waiting for password prompt 'restores' the mouse arrow.
<InHisName> @monolog
<PennBot> I don't have a clue.
<InHisName> @help
<PennBot> InHisName: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<InHisName> help
<InHisName> @list
<PennBot> InHisName: Admin, Alias, Anonymous, BadWords, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Filter, Games, Infobot, Karma, Later, Math, Misc, Nickometer, Owner, Seen, Status, String, URL, Unix, Utilities, Weather, and Web
<andrew> @monologue
<PennBot> andrew: Your current monologue is at least 1 line long.
<andrew> spelling helps
<InHisName> @monologue
<PennBot> InHisName: Your current monologue is at least 1 line long.
<InHisName> you interrupted my 2 hour run....
<andrew> aww
<andrew> you could have had it if you spelled correctly
<InHisName> andrew: any thoughts on when I change screen size,  the mouse arrow disappears until I get a password prompt.
<InHisName> for Ubuntu 10.04
<InHisName> Do you know how to spell Mr. bacon's handle name ?
<jedijf> InHisName: do you have any 'desktop effects' enabled?
<jedijf> if so, try turning them off
<InHisName> not yet, set at default bare level.
<teddy-dbear> SamuraiAlba
<InHisName> I want more stability before that kind of playing around.
<InHisName> Thanks teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> somebody needs to learn how to check logs
<InHisName> @later tell SamuraiAlba Too bad I couldn't send to your fiance instead --- http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/ns_life/2011-04-16/bacon-scented-perfume-sizzles.html
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<InHisName> anyone know of job/career fairs this mon-tues-wed ?
<knightzero> No knowledge on fairs so to speak, but what field are you looking at, InHisName?
<knightzero> If you are looking for IT field work, and don't mind the combination of contract work and helpdesk, my agency might have an opening that fits your requirements.
<knightzero> I know that there's some hiring going on for my location at some point in the near future.
<InHisName> knightzero: where in PA might that be. I'm near Doylestown.   Approx 23mi NORTH of CC.
<knightzero> The office I work for is in Oaks, PA.  However, I know that the company I contract through has customers all over the tri-state area.
<knightzero> For the location that I work in, you'd be looking at about 25 miles - the commute may or may not be worth it, depending on how much you like driving.
<jrmy> anyone on?
<ChinnoDog> We are all "on"...
<jrmy> right..
<jrmy> been awhile..
<ChinnoDog> It has.
<jrmy> anyways my os seems to be messed up and i wonder if theres a way to reinstall it without a cd
<InHisName> OK, now I've updated grub 2  a few times and have added more pixels and a background.
<jrmy> liek revert it to a fresh state
<InHisName> Still need to add 2nd primary partition on sda1 to discover win2008, or do I need to hand code it ?
<ChinnoDog> jrmy: What exactly is wrong with it?
<jrmy> ChinnoDog: well it failed updating
<jrmy> think it has a few other problems
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't sound like a very good reason to reinstall. Why don't you just fix it?
<InHisName> I had that, and finally fixed mine last night.
<jrmy> thought i'd just make it easier
<InHisName> It was hanging just after 'checking battery status'  ??? it was a desktop.
<ChinnoDog> Reinstalling isn't easier. Just fix it.
<ChinnoDog> jrmy: first fix your updates. What is happening?
<jrmy> not sure..
<InHisName> does it finish booting to something usable ?
<jrmy> idk.. i'll try upadting again..
<jrmy> ChinnoDog: it says that some of the packages cant be recieved from the servers
<jrmy> i dont know what packages so i dont know if i want to ignore them.. maybe theyre old and the servers are not existent
<jrmy> its been forever since i used this thing
<ChinnoDog> Do a 'sudo apt-get update' from the command line
<ChinnoDog> It should tell you which sources are broken
<jrmy> well first im installing the updates it did get
<jrmy> and i hit yes on ignore so idk if it will show them
<jrmy> ok im restarting
<jrmy> should i have updates in the update manager when i do the upadte in terminal?
<jrmy> and in terminal there isnt any new
<jrmy> idk im confused
<jrmy> is it possible i have a virus?
<InHisName> no updates, maybe you are all updated now
<jrmy> but im updating from the update manager right now
<jrmy> however with sudo apt-get update there are none
<ChinnoDog> jrmy: you don't understand the command you are running
<jrmy> gotcha
<ChinnoDog> 'sudo apt-get update' downloads the list of packages from all of your sources
<jrmy> ive been away too long
<ChinnoDog> 'sudo apt-get upgrade' is what installs new packages
<jrmy> oh
<ChinnoDog> So if 'sudo apt-get update' returns without errors, then run the upgrade
<jrmy> well i assume thats what im doing with the ubuntu update manager
<ChinnoDog> Sort of, but update manager won't dump out all the errors fror you
<jrmy> well so far i havent gotten anymore arrors
<jrmy> however when i restarted the screen went black.. left it for liek that for awhile then hit trh power switch.. (was still booting and updating.. had an error message or 2 idk) powered it back on and yeah no errors so far
<jrmy> brb
<ChinnoDog> That is probably a power management glitch
<jrmy> back
<jrmy> the computer is old
<jrmy> guess i'll run sudo apt-get upgrade after it installs the stuff
<InHisName> My server install from sat, is doing the 'upgrade' now.   I have LOTS and LOTS of things upgrading.
<jrmy> sheesh
<InHisName> Oh it just finished.
<jrmy> do you have slow internet?
<jrmy> ChinnoDog: i think my sound drivers are gone
<ChinnoDog> "gone"?
<jrmy> no.. wait just looks liek the sound was muted.. lol
<jrmy> ok i'll restart again since it says i have to and do the upgrade via terminal
<InHisName> on my repaired linux, for 1st time the sound did NOT go away after a version upgrade.
<InHisName> any grubbers around ?
<jrmy> guess its fine now
<jrmy> nothing needs to be updated or upgraded apparently
<InHisName> 485 passed ?
<InHisName> scratch that
<jedijf> < jedijf> grub2?
<jedijf> 15:26 < Pacs_Bot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PennBot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> jrmy: anything else broken?
<jrmy> ChinnoDog: not that i know of
<jrmy> how do i change the audio device?
<jrmy> cant seem to find it
<jrmy> as it seems i have power to my onboard audio but nothing comes out
<jrmy> maybe this is missing
<jrmy> well im following a thing on this site to update the alsa driver i guess
<jrmy> dunno if it'll fix it
<jedijf> lamalex: i want some
<jedijf> like, immediately
<jedijf> even properly named
<lamalex> jedijf,  you want some what?
<jedijf> eggplant
<lamalex> ha oh
<lamalex> eggplant parmejawn sandwich would be bitchin
<lamalex> and so messy
<jrmy> what does eggplant taste like?
<jedijf> about a month ago i was at a diner (surprise) and had a taste for eggplant....well eggplant was $60 per case so they didn't have any.....lame
<jedijf> jrmy: chicken, of course
<jrmy> lol
<lamalex> i'm thinking about cooking up some eggplant tonight
<InHisName> yum!
<jrmy> so hows things in PA?
<InHisName> ok, but jobs still hard to get hold of.
<InHisName> The "Windows Recovery (loader)" option in grub 2, apparently is NOT a recovery partition but the boot for Win2008.
<InHisName> How come grub comes up with that name ?     I gave in and tried it when hd0,2 wouldn't boot or be found.   hd0.1 booted just fine as before.       When I rebooted again, and pressed nothing, default was still linux server.
<InHisName> I've booted into linux server and the two nics are reversed from what I origionally setup.   I want to reverse the info between the two nics.  Where to find it at ?   a xyz.conf file ?
<jedijf> switch the cables
<InHisName> I did.  now to switch the data to follow the moved cables.
<InHisName> the settings for eth1 is in eth0 and vice versa
<jedijf> switch cables /one/ more time
<InHisName> NO already did that to set windows back correct.   I want to learn more of the ubuntu side of adjusting things this time.
<InHisName> mostly need to find where default gateway is set for eth0 and remove it to eth1
<InHisName> maybe dns settings too.
<InHisName> kids home, itermittent till 9pm
<jedijf> cat 70-persistent-net.rules
<jedijf> in /etc/udev/rules.d ^^^ InHisName
<jedijf> put mac address in right spot..../etc/init.d/networking restart
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-19
<jrmy> ok so my alsa driver is up to date
<jrmy> how do i get it to use my onboard?
<jrmy> there apparently are 3 devices
<jrmy> there are*
<jedijf> jrmy: aplay -l   will list your devices (in terminal)
<jedijf> alsamixer is always a good place to start with sound...no MM's and pcm up
<jrmy> well i have one.. but its not working when i try playing a music file
<jrmy> so i guess i'll get alsamixer
<jrmy> sudo apt-get alsamixer?
<jedijf> try alsamixer in the terminal
<jrmy> odd even after switching to the sound card i still cant hear the mp3
<jrmy> i just updated my alsa driver too
<jrmy> maybe the jack is broken?
<jrmy> there is another sound card i can test
<jrmy> but i dont see why i cant hear an mp3
<jrmy> not the wrong jack.. clearly labeled
<jrmy> any ideas?
<jrmy> just tried watching a youtube video and no sound either
<jedijf> did you try alsamixer and make sure it's not muted(MM) and pcm is up?
<jrmy> ah.. stuff was muted
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> i remember that error that it said once
<jrmy> sweet
<jrmy> how would i tell if it sets it to m.. i suppose i could just save the session and it will reboot without mutes
<jrmy> lol.. finally
<jrmy> heh, you know what.. this is why i liek linux.. its fun to me to have to fix problems
<jrmy> windows is boring most of the time.. problems make things more interesting
<jrmy> and when the problems are solved it feels great :D
<jrmy> i wonder if its illegal to have other operating systems on a ps3
<jrmy> i remember reading the terms of agreements and it didnt specifically say if you couldnt
<jrmy> well as far as i could understand it.. anyways probably innapropriate for this channel
<jrmy> thanks for the help
<jedijf> jrmy: no prob...play...learn..break stuff
<jrmy> :]
<JonathanD> knightzero: hey.
<InHisName> jrmy is all helped up and gone.
<InHisName> jedijf: that worked just GREAT!
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<InHisName> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning guys
 * JonathanD is looking for more speakers for fosscon...
<knightze1o> Good morning, all.
<JonathanD> hi.
<JonathanD> bye
<knightzero> exit
<andrew> exit
<andrew> hrm, didn't work
<andrew> I'm still here
<JonathanD> howdy knightzero
<knightzero> Morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Howdy all - knightzero, andrew, JonathanD    what great experiments can we do today to help me procrastinate my studies ?
<andrew> you can play with the chrome experiments
<knightzero> I've been dabbling in distributed computing - providing a nice load for my air conditioner in my home office.  Might be worth tinkering with.
<JonathanD> this is why my heavy gear is in the basement :P
<knightzero> I've been thinking of getting a rack for my attic - I'll still have to cool it, but at least the bellowing air conditioner won't be a foot from my head when I'm at my desk.
<JonathanD> http://jdsnetwork.com/images/100_2770.JPG is my basement.
<JonathanD> someone threw out a rack here, I tried to find someone to take it but no one could get it :/
<knightzero> I wish I'd known - I'll put a homeless rack to good use any day.
<JonathanD> I'm using a stereo cabinet :P
<InHisName> JonathanD: you have SUN equipt.  r u running Solaris ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: someone else has that now
<JonathanD> I gave it to someone at lilug.
<InHisName> what does lilug stand for ?
<JonathanD> long island linux users group
<InHisName> u live on LI ?
<JonathanD> No. I live in Bridgeport, PA.
<JonathanD> But I go to/host events all over the place.
<JonathanD> Our camping trip gets a fair few from NY
<InHisName> Closer to me,  actually probably half way between.
<InHisName> what are the big 4 things in foreground ?  IBM servers ?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> My vmware environment.
<InHisName> how many cores total among the 4 boxes ?
<JonathanD> They're pretty old ;)
<InHisName> XEONs?
<JonathanD> Only 8 cores, at 1.6Ghz, as I recall.
<JonathanD> PIII class xeons.
<JonathanD> 4GB ram in each box.
<JonathanD> Running ESXi
<InHisName> OH,  I just bought a 1 U server made in '05  dual XEONs dual core  2.8Ghz  8 mem sockets.  Bought 16gigs but only recognizes half of it.  Beeps and fails if I fill all the slots.
<InHisName> 39lbs  1Ux19"x26"
<JonathanD> I love my IBMs
<JonathanD> you see the table they're on?
<InHisName> interesting now that I look at it.
<JonathanD> The table collapsed.
<JonathanD> They all kept working, although I had to pry PS2 pins out of some of the keyboard/mouse sockets
<InHisName> before or after the picture ?
<JonathanD> before.
<JonathanD> I didn't even know it happened til I went down to get something.
<JonathanD> They were still running and active :)
<InHisName> YOu were RDP into them and never much looked at the hardware ?
<JonathanD> depends on what I'm doing.
<JonathanD> I usually just access it all from my laptop
<InHisName> virtualBox is so cool
<InHisName> I like it better than vmware
<JonathanD> I'm down there if I need to use the workbench but otherwise not so much anymore.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I like ESXi as it's tiny.
<JonathanD> theres no full distro to keep updated.
<InHisName> that s a virt system too?
<JonathanD> Yeah. it's an OS of sorts, though.
<JonathanD> You install it on the hardware, the VMs sit on top of it.
<JonathanD> There is no "host OS"
<InHisName> Loads on bare metal, then?
<JonathanD> The machine boots into vmware.
<JonathanD> You pretty much then do everything remotely.
<InHisName> ESXi is a vmware product ?
<JonathanD> Yes
<JonathanD> and ESXi is free.
<JonathanD> The full on ESX is not free.
<JonathanD> There are some servers with an ESXi on flash built in.
<InHisName> vbox headless works like that but needs a host OS same as normal one.
<JonathanD> http://www.vmware.com/products/vsphere-hypervisor/overview.html
<PennBot> Title: Free VMware vSphere Hypervisor: Bare Metal Hypervisor (Based on VMware ESXi) (at www.vmware.com)
<InHisName> The vmware I used made LOTS of extra files in one dir fortunately but still seems like a lot of support waste.  vbox hardly uses much more than the VDI file itself.   That one does sound intriguing
<JonathanD> I quite like it.
<JonathanD> I have mine setup with an NFS store for the VMs.
<JonathanD> Any of those 4 boxes can start any VM.
<JonathanD> I have some scripts in place that will move VMs all to one box, if I'm not going to use them for a while, so they can keep running without the power draw of all 4 boxes.
<InHisName> Have you compared it to MS hypervisor ?
<InHisName> Does only one have clear better features ?
<JonathanD> well, ESXi has always had solid linux support, where MS it's sort of an afterthought.
<JonathanD> Aside from that, I've not spent a ton of time on it.
<JonathanD> vmware has been at this a long time, and I've been a vmware user for near a decade now.
<InHisName> Measured the KW from the 4 boxes in idle mode ?
<InHisName> i c
<JonathanD> they pull about 12 amps.
<JonathanD> well, the whole circuit does.
<JonathanD> Theres switches and stuff on it though, too.
<JonathanD> and 12 was "at boot"
<InHisName> That's quite a bill if run 24x7
<JonathanD> with the drives spinning up and such.
<JonathanD> Theres usually only one running.
<JonathanD> I think idle, with VMs runnig but not active, was bout 4.
<JonathanD> I try to use them less during the summer, so I can just run on the one :p
<InHisName> do you have a manager that starts up hardware and shuts down based on demand of use ?
<JonathanD> not directly.
<JonathanD> Just a "collapse" and "restore" thing.
<JonathanD> collapse takes all the VMs on 3 of the machines, suspends them, then resumes them on the remaining one.
<InHisName> Now that would be real cool.  Then could back down to one or even less if you do nothing.
<JonathanD> then shuts them down.
<JonathanD> restore does the opposite.
<JonathanD> except I never bothered to setup WOL so I have to turn them on first.
<JonathanD> lunchtime
<InHisName> eat hearty!
<InHisName> anyone who can advise fixing any erorrs in setting up bind would be helpful  http://pastebin.ca/2048322
<PennBot> Title: pastebin - Untitled - post number 2048322 (at pastebin.ca)
<jedijf> @seen mutantturkey
<PennBot> jedijf: mutantturkey was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 4 days, 16 hours, 48 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <MutantTurkey> bark bark
<waltman> Vusi Mahlasela was just talking about Ubuntu on The World Cafe!
<waltman> not the distro, the concept
<MutantTurkey1> world cafe live?
<waltman> "Ubuntu" sounds much cooler when spoken by a South African
<MutantTurkey1> haha
<waltman> no, that's the music venue. the radio show's just called "the world cafe"
<waltman> do I need to explain what "radio" is to you kids?
<MutantTurkey1> yes i know
<MutantTurkey1> but the show is from the venue right?
<waltman> Close. The show's from WXPN, which is attached to WCL.
<MutantTurkey1> ah okay
<MutantTurkey1> some good bands play there
<JonathanD> whoa, compiz works on the T41 :D
<JonathanD> It hasn't worked for agggggggges.
<teddy-dbear> http://www.xpn.org/
<PennBot> Title: WXPN 88.5 FM :: Public Radio from the University of Pennsylvania home (at www.xpn.org)
<JonathanD> although I can't get the rain to work :p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-20
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here into downloading their TV shows than can explain to me why The Biggest Loser doesn't appear on torrent sites the same night it airs?
<ChinnoDog> It is popular enough it should be everywhere, yet it is nowhere
<andrew> meh, they did "rock climbing" on the biggest loser tonight. As expected, it wasn't true rock climbing, but rather a via ferrata
<waltman> Can anyone explain to me why anyone would want to watch The Biggest Loser?
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I am not sure there it a ton over overlap between people who watch reality shows and people who torrent
<waltman> ...let along spend the time downloading a torrent of it?
<JonathanD> it'll be on roku
<JonathanD> get roku
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: You think the audience is creating this discrepancy?
<waltman> Where do these torrents come from, anyway?
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: yes
<pleia2> waltman: people on the internet who record it from their tv
<pleia2> and encode, and release
<ChinnoDog> I watch epsiodes of House and Stargate Universe the same night they come out
<ChinnoDog> They are posted in less than an hour, downloaded in 15 minutes, on my TV in another 5
<pleia2> geeks like house an stargate
<pleia2> geeks don't like reality shows that aren't documentary-style
<waltman> Geeks like Mythbusters
<waltman> Speaking of which, I just discovered that Mythbusters has begun producing a short "after-show" the day after a new show airs, where they spend a few minutes answering viewer questions about the episode.
<waltman> I realize this is a dumb question, but couldn't you watch House and SGU the same night they come out by watching them on your tv set?
<ChinnoDog> I don't have cable
<ChinnoDog> And I'm not going to get it for two shows I can download
<waltman> So you're basically stealing the shows?
<waltman> 3.  What about Biggest Loser?
<ChinnoDog> I don't watch that, I am just curious
<ChinnoDog> Someone complained they missed it, I thought I would find a torrent for it instantly, i was wrong
<ChinnoDog> TBL is posted on Hulu the next day. That might be why. I found an open source Hulu downloader. I guess that is the best it is going to get.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: Open Source Hulu downloader is http://sourceforge.net/projects/tubemaster/
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot knows all
<PennBot> Wish I knew, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot is just being modest
<PennBot> I don't have a clue.
<waltman> Couldn't the person who missed it just watch it themselves on Hulu tomorrow?
 * waltman wears his luddite hat proudly
<ChinnoDog> waltman: They could, but not necessarily on their TV
<waltman> Yes, I can see why it would be important to watch a show like that on a big screen :)
<ChinnoDog> Is that sarcasm?
<andrew> No, he just wants to see the whole picture
<ChinnoDog> k. I'm done researching shows I don't actually watch. Sheep counting time.
<pleia2> hulu_plus++
<waltman> I should just accept that I'm a different sort of media consumer than most geeks :)
<pleia2> yes, probably
<waltman> like, I mostly watch live tv
<waltman> If I started downloading torrents of shows I'd just end up with a hd full of shows that I'd never watch.
<pleia2> we plugged our tv into the wall and it gets the discovery channel
<waltman> what more do you need, really?
<pleia2> mythbusters is cool, but mostly their shows are about logging and gold mining
<pleia2> it's very odd
<waltman> they occasionally have different shows on sunday night
<pleia2> like attack of the killer boars!
<waltman> Yay!
<pleia2> oh, right now it's deadliest catch
<waltman> speaking of nature, I have to take issue with your Puerto Rico blogging!
<pleia2> yeah?
<PennBot> Somebody said yeah is it any good? i have one right near the mall, pleia2
<pleia2> @botsnack
<PennBot> Nom nom nom
<waltman> PR is *not* the home of the only rain forest in the USA.
<pleia2> oh, where is another?
<pleia2> maybe it's the only national park rainforest
<waltman> There are also tropical rainforests in Hawaii, and there are some temperate rain forests along the coast in Washington.
<pleia2> oh, nice
<waltman> HA is home to one of the rainiest sports on the planet
<waltman> spots
<pleia2> I'll have to go to Hawaii some time
<pleia2> they also have volcanos!
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoh_Rainforest
<PennBot> Title: Hoh Rainforest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> "the only rainforest that belongs to the U.S. Forest Service"
<waltman> aha
<pleia2> there, fixed :)
<waltman> yay
<andrew> http://backofawebpage.com/
<PennBot> Title: back of a webpage (at backofawebpage.com)
<waltman> cute
<InHisName> anyone who can advise fixing any erorrs in setting up bind would be helpful  http://pastebin.ca/2048322
<PennBot> Title: pastebin - Untitled - post number 2048322 (at pastebin.ca)
<JonathanD> Good morning PA!
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy.
<knightzero> Morning everyone.
<ssweeny> morning knightzero
<JonathanD> hey knightzero
<JonathanD> you need help with autojoin?
<knightzero> JonathanD: I think I got it figured out, thanks to your link from yesterday.  I'll find out the next time I reboot the box I have IRSSI sitting on.
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hi
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: eaten any good cheese steaks lately?
<knightzero> Hey lamalex
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, im a vegetarian again
<lamalex> so "no"
<ChinnoDog> 'again'?
<ChinnoDog> A pepperoni vegetarian?
<pleia2> no, that's me
<pleia2> (but not really)
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, i was a vegetarian for .... 7 years
 * IdleOne has a cheese steak being delivered should be here around 9PM
<waltman> That's a long time to wait for a cheesesteak!
<IdleOne> worth the wait, my kids are bringing it to me :)
<pleia2> yay :)
<IdleOne> pigs in poop got nothing on me right now :)
<IdleOne> there is no word to express the happiness I am feeling
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: What is your reason for being a vegetarian?
<lamalex> dont have one
<ChinnoDog> You just dislike meat?
<lamalex> no
<ChinnoDog> You don't think you should need a reason to be a vegetarian?
<lamalex> no, do you need a reason to eat meat?
<ChinnoDog> No, but I need a reason to not eat food when I am hungry and it is available
<lamalex> you're missing the big picture
<lamalex> (hint: it's a sailboat)
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: what do sailboats have to do with being a vegetarian?
<rmg51> there's prolly a female involved somewhere
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-21
<jedijf> ubuntu desktop at microcenter \o/ PowerSpec N104 249.99
<ChinnoDog> hrm. Celery dual core
<jedijf> yeah...weak...but still
<MutantTurkey> this atom is killing me ._.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: sorry i missed pacs, was up in vermont
<jedijf> np
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: What are you doing that your PC is too slow for?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you only missed ....synaptic :D
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: mostly the slowness is web browsing
<MutantTurkey> the graphics card is ultra weak
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: whew
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: the graphics card has little to do with web browsing speed unless you are watching flash or lack 2D acceleration.
<MutantTurkey> I think i lack 2D acceleration then
<MutantTurkey> because the displaying of pages is ridiculously slow, and i know its not my network (fios)
<ChinnoDog> There must be better drivers for it
<ChinnoDog> It is pretty rare to not be able to get 2D acceleration I think
<MutantTurkey> no, i am using the standard xf86 drivers
<MutantTurkey> maybe i have it, but it is painfully slow
<MutantTurkey> not painfully, but definitely not good
<MutantTurkey> I will do research and get back to you
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<teddy-dbear> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I need a nap
<InHisName> get a nap already, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I can't. I'm in a meeting where I have to be awake. :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-22
<ChinnoDog> nap soon
<InHisName> gone down for a nap yet ?
<InHisName> anyone who can advise fixing any erorrs in setting up bind would be helpful  http://pastebin.ca/2048322
<PennBot> Title: pastebin - Untitled - post number 2048322 (at pastebin.ca)
<knightzero> Morning all
<JonathanD> hi
<andrew> morning
<knightzero> How is everyone on this chilly morning?
<andrew> At work
<andrew> oh, how
<andrew> doing fine
<JonathanD> chilly
 * teddy-dbear is just chillin'
<ChinnoDog> hungry, headachy
<ChinnoDog> Gotta clear my work for the morning so I can hit the local coffee shop
<ChinnoDog> mm, chai latte
<knightzero> Sounds like a good start to the morning, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Got a long john too. There is a coffee shop up the road I like.
<ChinnoDog> I can only go when I am working from home though.
<jrmy> any of you know how to make the computer select a different audio card?
<jrmy> ive got my onboard and a soundcard i just put in.. i also reran alsaconfig or whatever the actual command is
<jrmy> but i can only get sound from my onboard.. i guess im dumb and didnt realise you cant actually select the sound card in alsamixere
<jrmy> -e
<andrew> hrm
<knightzero> Sound preferences>hardware to confirm that both are detected, then I set my output via the output tab in the same window.
<TheEvilPhoenix> jrmy:  out of curiosity, what's the sound card you just put in?
<jrmy> where is sound preferences?
<jrmy> its a sb live card or something
<TheEvilPhoenix> soundblaster?
<jrmy> ive used it before
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> should be soundblaster
<knightzero> I'm going by gnome here, but i click the audio icon on the toolbar
<knightzero> and sound preferences is at the bottom of the dropdown.
<jrmy> yeah ive got an xfce gui
<TheEvilPhoenix> jrmy:  System > Administration > Hardware Drivers (10.04)
<TheEvilPhoenix> oooh
<TheEvilPhoenix> xfce
<TheEvilPhoenix> i wonder where I put my 10.10 image...
<jrmy> sorry should mention that
<TheEvilPhoenix> no no its fine
<jrmy> oh and i have 10.04
<TheEvilPhoenix> i have a vbox'd xfce image here somewhere...
<jrmy> seeing as 10.10 wouldnt work on this
 * TheEvilPhoenix runs in his terminal 'locate xubuntu'
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh... that's unsettling
<TheEvilPhoenix> it seems my system is purging files without my knowledge...
 * TheEvilPhoenix redownloads a 10.04 xubuntu image
<jrmy> i suppose i could record audio with my onboard.. but i dont know if it'll work well enough
<jrmy> and i want at least 48khz
<knightzero> jrmy: do you have gnome on the sytem at all - if so, you might be able to run gnome-sound-properties from the CLI.
<jrmy> which the sb card can do
<jrmy> CLI?
<TheEvilPhoenix> command line
<TheEvilPhoenix> aka
<TheEvilPhoenix> TERMINAL
<TheEvilPhoenix> whoops caps
<jrmy> oh..
<jrmy> never heard it as cli bnefore
<knightzero> That's just me being too lazy to type words. :)  Terminal is what I meant there.
<jrmy> nope i think the only gnome programs i have are the system monitor and maybe a image viewer
<jrmy> i may have installed another but its been awhile since ive used this computer
<jrmy> .. wish i had more ram..
<jrmy> 128MB does not cut it
<jrmy> dont think i have enough to upgrade right now either
<jrmy> at least i thought a 512 stick was liek $50
<jrmy> i guess in some ways i'd rather use ubuntu seeing as i liek how it runs in comparison to xubuntu
<jrmy> but obviously cant run it well enough on this computer
<knightzero> jrmy: what kind of memory are you looking for?  If its DDR you need, I might have a spare 128/256 stick - not much of an upgrade, but I'm willing to part with it for free.
<jrmy> umm sd pc 133 i think it is
<jrmy> i believe the first sd ram
<jrmy> dunno never looked into it that much
<knightzero> notebook or desktop?  I might have some of that on hand as well.
<jrmy> my computer is kinda old
<jrmy> desktop
<jrmy> i woudl of said the pin amount but i dont remember the number
<knightzero> I'll put in a reminder to check my memory stash when I get home.  I might be able to help you out with a small memory boost at least.
<jrmy> ok cool.. yeah i had more then 128 but i found out that one of the sticks had errors which was causing the computer to run improperly
<jrmy> was probably a 256
<jrmy> which sucks.. lol
<jrmy> yeah i think ive had 2 256 sticks go bad on me
<jrmy> weird
<jrmy> so i guess i could install gnome sound properties
<jrmy> unless maybe theres a better solution to my problem
<knightzero> Before you do that, try running xfce4-mixer from the terminal
<knightzero> I'm grasping at straws here, but it's worth a shot.
<jrmy> it was actually xfce4-mixer
<jrmy> but yeH it worked
<jrmy> now to see if it switched my soundcard
<ChinnoDog> PC133? Your computer must be prehistoric.
<jrmy> pen3 @ 900mhz
<jrmy> hmm still not working.. sound is still coming out of my onboard
<jrmy> ChinnoDog: i'd love to upgrade.. just comnputers are to expensive.. i actually found this one on the street to be thrown out
<jrmy> had some spyware and viruses so i reinstalled the OS
<ChinnoDog> aww, you rescued a homeless computer
<jrmy> well its better then my old desktop
<jrmy> i still liek finding free computers
<jrmy> and until i could get $1k i'll take just about anything
<knightzero> My intro to open source came the same way, thanks to an old Pentium I found next to a dumpster.  Homeless computers are fun to resurrect.
<jrmy> besides its fun building a computer
<jrmy> agreed
<jrmy> another channel said i could rmmod the onboard module.. but i dont know if i'd want to do that
<jrmy> they stopped helping though
<jrmy> thats why im talking in this one
<knightzero> You know, I just thought of something - if your secondary card isn't functioning, there's a possibility that its a hardware limitation.
<knightzero> I know my old PIII laptop had a USB 1.1 port - my logitech USB headset detected, but wouldn't function no matter what I did.
<jrmy> well that would only be the case because of limited ram
<jrmy> ive used this card before i removed the stick
<knightzero> Hmm.  That theory is out the window, then.
<jrmy> i only had to remove it because i thought it was causing problems..
<jrmy> i think it was working when i reinstalled xubuntu 10.04 but after idk now
<jrmy> -after
<jrmy> suppose i can try recording with my onboard then
<knightzero> That might be your best best if switching between isn't working - I'm stumped on why that would stop working suddenly, though.
<jrmy> well thanks anyways
<jrmy> i'll be back some other time
<Irishmanluke> any life fans around?
<ChinnoDog> I like to live
<Irishmanluke> game of life
<ChinnoDog> You didn't say that
<Irishmanluke> well I'm saying it now
<andrew> as in the milton bradley game?
<InHisName> anyone who can advise fixing any erorrs in setting up bind would be helpful  http://pastebin.ca/2048322
<PennBot> Title: pastebin - Untitled - post number 2048322 (at pastebin.ca)
<TheEvilPhoenix> any of you know if its possible to install XFCE desktop alongside Gnome desktop without breaking one or the other?
<andrew> Yes it is
<andrew> You select which you want to log into at the login screen
<jedijf> @later tell jrmy disable onboard audio in *bios*
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<andrew> sounds like a workaround
<jedijf> no, a work around is removing the module....this way the module never loads, nothing to choose, assuming the plug in is recognized/works
<andrew> No, the operating system should be able to send output to whichever sound device is desired.
<jedijf> it can....jrmy can't
<jedijf> sometimes the path of least resistance works best...at least for *my* own mental health...and then if/when they get to that level they can do it themselves
<jedijf> site's up: http://fubarlabs.com/
<PennBot> Title: FUBAR labs (at fubarlabs.com)
<jedijf> wrong channel
<jedijf> state too
<InHisName> High there jedijf still reading ?
<InHisName> Nope not that active this second, prolly driving somewhere.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-23
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<knightzero> Mmmm.  Turkey.
<InHisName> yum
<andrew> Ok, watching Dual Survival on Discovery... Did I really need to watch him cut himself, then dump black powder into the gapping wound?
<andrew> (Then ignite it.)
<knightzero> andrew: that sounds unplesant, for lack of a better term.
<Irishmanluke> oh to cauterize the wound?
<andrew> yes
<Irishmanluke> thats badass
<knightzero> That just seems like one of those things that you talk about...in theory...rather than giving a practical application.
<andrew> yeah, that was their point, all talk, no demonstration
<knightzero> I pity the man who picked the short straw and got stuck as the demonstrator.
<andrew> here's the video (minus the actual cutting): http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/dual-survival-season-2-episode-3-videos/
<PennBot> Title: Dual Survival: Slash and Burn : Videos : Discovery Channel (at dsc.discovery.com)
<InHisName> any experts on bind ing ?
<andrew> binding an open wound?
<andrew> use black powder!
<InHisName> bind on dns
<ChinnoDog> That wasn't the binding example i was going to use andrew but I guess that is safer for this channel. haha
<andrew> ChinnoDog: you see that video?
<pleia2> InHisName: do you have a specific question about it?
<InHisName> anyone who can advise fixing any erorrs in setting up bind would be helpful  http://pastebin.ca/2048322
<ChinnoDog> andrew: no. maybe later.
<PennBot> Title: pastebin - Untitled - post number 2048322 (at pastebin.ca)
<pleia2> you are all up past your bedtimes
<andrew> pleia2 is #ubuntu-us-pa 's late night tech support
<InHisName> I had nap#1 already
<pleia2> InHisName: a CNAME has to be an address, not "pacslinux"
<pleia2> so you probably want:
<InHisName> ok,
<pleia2> pacslinux.whatever.
<pleia2> and CNAMEs always end in a period (like NS above)
<Irishmanluke> andrew: so when would you ever want to actually cauterize a wound using black powder?
<andrew> If you are in the scenario they placed themselves in?
<ChinnoDog> Binding wounds with black powder sounds really painful
<andrew> ChinnoDog: I suppose, but before he did that, he gave himself that wound with a knife. If you can do that, the black powder is probably nothing to you
<InHisName> pleia2: is that the only thing that was wrong ?   I thought there would have been more . . .
<pleia2> InHisName: it's somewhat unclear to me what you're doing, all of these are subdomains of sias.co.cc?
<pleia2> so you'll have www.pacslinux.sias.co.cc
<pleia2> gw.sias.co.cc
<ChinnoDog> Black powder must absorb moisture like salt, and it has sharp crystaline edges, and then you ignite it and it burns really hot, so.. knive doesn't sound bad compared to that
<ChinnoDog> s/knive/knife
<pleia2> InHisName: also, 2007062001 needs to be updated each time you change the file, and it's date based
<pleia2> so you'd probably want 2011042201
<InHisName> pacslinux, gw, www, & pc are supposed to be workstations   plus one server
<InHisName> Ok thanks on the date
<Irishmanluke> everyone should have lasers for cauterization
<ChinnoDog> Remembering to increment the verison was always annoying.
<ChinnoDog> Irishmanluke: If only those grew on trees I guess?
<Irishmanluke> someone needs to make a handheld-laser tree
<Irishmanluke> come on scientists, I'm looking at you
<ChinnoDog> powerful enough to cauderize a wound?
<Irishmanluke> actually does anyone know what the standard army way of doing it is?
<ChinnoDog> I bet a spare fresnel lense or large magnifier would give you enough eat from sunlight to cauderize a wound
<ChinnoDog> It would take awhile though. /That/ would be badass. Forget gunpowder.
<ChinnoDog> s/eat/heat
<ChinnoDog> andrew: What do you think? Slow cauterization from sunlight and magnifying glass > igniting gunpowder?
<Irishmanluke> I think we should compile a list of the most painful ways of cauderizing a wound and put it on wikipedia
<InHisName> army answer 60's & 70's was "field dressing" with LOTS of pressure.   Goal: stop the bleeding.    Never mention cauterizing.    Survival courses mentioned 'hot knife'.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<andrew> Don't know, based on the coming up teaser, they'll be checking on the wound shortly
<Irishmanluke> (if it's not already there)
<ChinnoDog> But, we would have to know if they work
<ChinnoDog> Irishmanluke: I volunteer you to make several cuts on your arm and we will cauterize them in various ways.
<InHisName> :x
<ChinnoDog> Its for science!
<Irishmanluke> we have to write a formal paper though so we can have a credible source to put up
<andrew> it didn't look pretty
<ChinnoDog> Didn't superglue gain acceptance as a way to close wounds in the field?
<Irishmanluke> I'll make the cuts in my arm if we do one at a time
<knightzero> A friend of mine swears by superglue, but I by far prefer modern medicine.
<Irishmanluke> that's the only way for it to be accurate
<Irishmanluke> but what if you're in the field and all you have is superglue?
<InHisName> but super glue is a modern chemical.    Leeches is 'old' medicine.
<ChinnoDog> If you are in the field you use whatever you have.
<ChinnoDog> Whether it be gunpowder, superglue, or duct tape.
<knightzero> still, there's no reason to test those techniques when you don't absolutely need to.
<ChinnoDog> Unless you are Irishmanluke and you want to write a Wikipedia article
<Irishmanluke> I just want to spread knowledge
<andrew> and infection
<InHisName> or infarction
<Irishmanluke> I wonder if there are accepted pain scales, it seems difficult because everyone experiences pain differently,
<ChinnoDog> http://xkcd.com/883/
<PennBot> Title: xkcd: Pain Rating (at xkcd.com)
<Irishmanluke> yeah I was just thinking of that actually
<andrew> Irishmanluke: http://www.partnersagainstpain.com/printouts/A7012AS6.pdf
<Irishmanluke> this is too technical for me
<ChinnoDog> lol
<andrew> it's used in hospitals
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to sleep. If we keep talking about cauterizing Irishmanluke's arm past 1am I am not going to be able to stop laughing.
<andrew> but...
<andrew> so how many methods are we up to?
<Irishmanluke> well at least your not laughing about the idea of me walking around with an open wound...
<ChinnoDog> Irishmanluke: That would be the control cut. We can't close that one using aritificial means.
<andrew> hmmm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cauterization
<Irishmanluke> well glue isn't cauterization
<PennBot> Title: Cauterization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ChinnoDog> So it has to involve melting flesh?
<Irishmanluke> unless it creates a chemical burn
<andrew> can it?
<Irishmanluke> it has to involve burning
<andrew> why not?
<andrew> ChinnoDog: what's wrong with melting flesh?
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Burning could also be done with electricity and chemicals.
<andrew> 01:00:04 < ChinnoDog> Oh. Burning could also be done with electricity and chemicals.
<andrew> It's past 1ma
<andrew> It's past 1am
<ChinnoDog> Electricity. How long will it take to cauterize a wound with a USB port?
<andrew> too long
<ChinnoDog> You could add brine to the wound to make it more conductive
<andrew> hmm
<andrew> painful?
<ChinnoDog> Probably not enough current available anyway
<Irishmanluke> from the wikipedia page, hot metal, metal probe heated by electric current, electricity through the tissue, several chemicals, liquid nitrogen
<ChinnoDog> metal probe heated by electric current = soldering iron
<ChinnoDog> just solder it shut
<ChinnoDog> lead poisoning will be a bonus
<Irishmanluke> if I'm in the woods with my laptop, and it still has power for some reason, and I have a wound which I need to close immediately I will try to use my usb prot
<ChinnoDog> I would think you will have better luck shorting you battery with a graphite pencil led, which will become extremely hot
<andrew> Irishmanluke: http://www.instructables.com/id/USB-Soldering-Iron/
<PennBot> Title: USB Soldering Iron (at www.instructables.com)
<Irishmanluke> and we mentioned, lasers, lens with the sun, and black poweder
<ChinnoDog> Electrically heated graphite.
<ChinnoDog> if you've ever run current through a .5mm pencil led you will see it smoke almost instantly
<ChinnoDog> I once calculated how much current I needed to melt it but it has an extremely high melting poitn
<ChinnoDog> It was around the melting point of diamonds
<Irishmanluke> andrew: ty
<andrew> for?
<Irishmanluke> the link
<andrew> ah, i expect results
<Irishmanluke> there was an ad on that page for "the most powerful lasers you can legally own"
<ChinnoDog> done now. time for sleep
<Irishmanluke> night
<ChinnoDog> nite
<Irishmanluke> isn't there a way to hack lasers to make them hotter (and less stable)
<andrew> night
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Hi SamuraiAlba enjoy all the bacon sites I drop by to you lately?
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Speaking of which, did you see http://www.instructables.com/id/Bacon-Roses/ ?
<PennBot> Title: Bacon Roses (at www.instructables.com)
<InHisName> He should have, I did that for SamuraiAlba with an @later
<SamuraiAlba> I saw ;)
<SamuraiAlba> Playing Runes of Magic :)
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: I picked up bacon *and* kielbasa yesterday!
<waltman> I think I'm set with tasty smoked pork products for a while.
<SamuraiAlba> Aye!
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: baconfest instead of breakfast today
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-24
<ChinnoDog> Irishmanluke: At some point lasers become so hot that they cause the air to explode. That is why we don't have laser rifles yet. You can't shoot a laser at someone if the air explodes and disperses it.
<ChinnoDog> I would accept the gift of bacon roases.
<ChinnoDog> roses.
<mikedep333> hey guys, I went to upgrade a package manually on my 10.10 machine. The Ubuntu Software Center opened up to install it, but it's stuck on "upgrading".
<mikedep333> I think the software center isn't letting me interact with debconf.
<mikedep333> it's hiding the window
<ChinnoDog> Is it the flash installer that is stuck?
<mikedep333> so it's stuck
<mikedep333> no
<mikedep333> it's freeNX
<mikedep333> sorry
<mikedep333> NX free edition
<mikedep333> http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=2521
<PennBot> Title: NoMachine NX - Download: NX Free Edition for Linux (at www.nomachine.com)
<mikedep333> the "node" package
<mikedep333> *It's hiding the debconf console
<mikedep333> oh. nm
<mikedep333> I'm a moron
<mikedep333> synaptic was open
<ChinnoDog> k
<mikedep333> it installed
<mikedep333> thx anyway
<mikedep333> on my spare test box, I put 32-bit natty on it
<mikedep333> I hear flash runs 10x more reliably on it.
<mikedep333> than 64-bit releases of ubuntu
<mikedep333> either that or Jono Bacon wasn't telling the truth when he said he really doesn't have any trouble with flash on 32-bit Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> I don't have any trouble with flash on 64-bit Ubuntu
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog: it crashes for me a lot
<mikedep333> thankfully the keyboard + mouse input bug was fixed fairly recently, but still
<ChinnoDog> Crashes on me now and then, not a lot
<mikedep333> that bug was 64-bit specific
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog: gotcha
<mikedep333> so I've been reading the changelogs for Unity on natty when it gets updated
<mikedep333> TONS of bug fixes
<mikedep333> and some last minute feature additions I think
<jrmy> knightzero
<JonathanD> Happy Easter
<rmg51> Teddy is not having a Happy Easter :-(
<rmg51> he didn't get a chocolate bunny :P
<rmg51> or any other Easter candy
<waltman> What about peeps?
<rmg51> not even a peep
 * waltman rolls a few hard-boiled eggs towards rmg51 
<rmg51> don't forget Teddy
<rmg51> he's the sad one
<waltman> sorry, misread
<waltman> who's Teddy?
<PennBot> hmm... Teddy is yelling at me for saying hi and then putting my phone away, waltman
<rmg51> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080823/IMG_6287.JPG.html
<PennBot> Title: IMG_6287 (at gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org)
<rmg51> Teddy^
<waltman> Teddy DOES look sad.
<rmg51> and that was after a big piece of oreo cake
<waltman> Well, he's a bear. Maybe you should try feeding him honey, fish, or a picinic basket.
<rmg51> he's a teddy bear, not the same thing
<rmg51> he prefers chocolate, cookies and cake
<waltman> So then an oreo cake...
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080823/IMG_6277.JPG.html
<PennBot> Title: IMG_6277 (at gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org)
<rmg51> the cake^
<waltman> nice
<jrmy> so whats new today?
<knightzero> Hey jrmy, sorry I missed you earlier.
<jrmy> its cool
<jrmy> i just wanted to tell ya that i live in MI so if you still had any ram to send me that you'd have to send it there or whatever
<jrmy> i dont know if theres any issue on that matter but whatever
<knightzero> I'd be up for mailing it, as soon as my payday rolls around.  Thing is, all I seem to have are 128mb sticks - I'm running a bunch through memtest just to make sure they are good.
<jrmy> well a total of 256 would be great
<jrmy> :]
<jrmy> 'cause right now its rather slow.. i'd actually like to be able to play some games at full fps
<jrmy> lol
<knightzero> I'll drop you a line once I verify that I've got a good stick and iron out the details of getting one in the mail to you.  Might not be able to send it off til friday, but if you're ok with waiting, any good memory I come across is yours.
<jrmy> 256 should do the trick.. at least i think thats what i had before i had to remove one of my sticks
<jrmy> yeah.. waitings no problem
<jrmy> sne you a pm of my email if you wanted to get a hold of me that way when you'd be able to send me ram
<jrmy> sent*
<jrmy> i might not always be on irc that is
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<jrmy> TheEvilPhoenix: question or laugh?
<TheEvilPhoenix> laugh
<jrmy> whats funny?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jrmy> i might not always be on irc that is
<TheEvilPhoenix> <TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's because i can partly relate to that :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> hence the "heh" and not a "lol"
<jrmy> gotcha
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes back to figuring out this code he wrote last night
<TheEvilPhoenix> i don't recognize ANY of this...
<jrmy> yeah i used to be on freenode everyday
<jrmy> not much anymore
<TheEvilPhoenix> well my ZNC  sits on FreeNode every day
<jrmy> ZNC?
<PennBot> Rumor has it ZNC is what I used, too, jrmy
<TheEvilPhoenix> people automatically assume i'm here ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> jrmy:  yes, ZNC.  An IRC bouncer
<jrmy> never heard of it
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm trying to get the site up now
<TheEvilPhoenix> they're lagggyish
<TheEvilPhoenix> here, read this page in the mean time http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<jrmy> well i gotta get going anyways
<PennBot> Title: ZNC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<jrmy> but i'll check the wiki later\
<jrmy> see ya
<TheEvilPhoenix> see ya
<TheEvilPhoenix> god, I have NO IDEA how I came up with this code last night...
<jrmy> lol just remembered its easter and the buses dont run
<jrmy> so im staying home today
<knightzero> Public transit shutdown for easter?  I'm suddenly more grateful for SEPTA here in PA.
<knightzero> I might have to walk 10 miles to get to the train station, but at least I can get around today...kind of.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<jrmy> i wouldnt mind walking if i had foodstamps
<TheEvilPhoenix> here in allegheny county, all buses are on a "Holiday Service" schedule
<TheEvilPhoenix> which matches the sunday schedule anyways
<jrmy> but i cant afford enough food for walking distances exceeding 2miles
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<jrmy> lol
<knightzero> TheEvilPhoenix: same here in Chester Co - hence the long hike to the train.  Normally we've got a line that runs out there, but not on Sundays
<TheEvilPhoenix> i see
 * TheEvilPhoenix is glad he's less than 3 blocks away from the light rail station (which ALSO runs on sundays :P)
<jrmy> yeah im pretty sure our buses arent running today...
<TheEvilPhoenix> WHY DO I NOT UNDERSTAND THIS CODE???
<TheEvilPhoenix> I'm certain I'm the one that wrote it
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i don't remember writing it...
<TheEvilPhoenix> >.<
<knightzero> Are you boggled by the code's genius, or astounded at its lunacy, TheEvilPhoenix?
<TheEvilPhoenix> knightzero:  i'm boggled by the coding style and the methods utilized...
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i NEVER write code like this
<TheEvilPhoenix> at least not that I remember...
<TheEvilPhoenix> and I DEFINITELY do not use this coding method in Bash
<TheEvilPhoenix> python, sometimes.  PHP, definitely, as with HTML
<TheEvilPhoenix> but in Bash?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nooooo
<TheEvilPhoenix> must've been the beer i had last night
<TheEvilPhoenix> would also explain the headache
<jrmy> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> apparently, my coding style changes drastically while crazy drunk >.>
<ChinnoDog> hi peps
<ChinnoDog> peeps
<jrmy> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-16
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> 3 mornings yesterday and one comment + 2 morintings today with waltman due soon. we're over due for long discussions.
<rmg51> so start talking
<rmg51> and while you do that I'll go eat breakfast :-D
<InHisName> I got error in updating, something failed.   But then all 71 items seemed to be done updating and no new ones left.  Strange.  Comments anyone?
<waltman> *YAWN*
<InHisName> that's your good morning or comment to above, waltman ?
<MutantTurkey> is there a good application to manipulate large xml tables with and run queries and such?
<jedijf> grep
<jedijf> lol
<MutantTurkey> I don't think it's going to cut it
<MutantTurkey> it's really a problem suited towards a actual xml library
<jedijf> shhh i have to see whose doing this cover
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> can I split a file based on a delmiter?
<jedijf> cut
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> grep and cut together are surgeon's tools
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> I think xquery might work better :-
<MutantTurkey> )
<MutantTurkey> herm
<MutantTurkey> I suck at text manipulation in general
<MutantTurkey> I guess I should use sed or awk though
<waltman> No, you should be using perl.
<waltman> Or maybe python or ruby. I don't judge.
<waltman> xml isn't a regular language, so you can't use regular expressions (e.g. in grep) to parse it.
<MutantTurkey> eh sort of different use case now
<MutantTurkey> I am working within xml
<MutantTurkey> but it's not the xml that needs manipulating
<InHisName> so you wanna minuplate the comments to see who notices ?,  heh MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> err
<MutantTurkey> actually I am trying to use sed to replace some strings but I suck at it
<MutantTurkey> basically I need to make http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Image:* turn into http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=view-image:*=1;2
<PennBot> Title: Image:* - Search results - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<MutantTurkey> wat.
<MutantTurkey> no idea what just happened...
<MutantTurkey> my irc client has autoreplace for wiki? wow
<MutantTurkey> basically I need to make [[Image:*]] turn into [[view-image:*=1;2]]
<MutantTurkey> there we go
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Is this inside a shell script?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> should it be?
<waltman> Not necessarily.
<MutantTurkey> definitely not
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<MutantTurkey> raAJGKASJLKDAJ NO PROGRESS AT ALL TODAY
<MutantTurkey> WASTE OF TIME
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<sadin> ^ bacon!
<MutantTurkey> bacon yum baconb
<InHisName> nice quiet monday eve
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-17
<waltman> TOO quiet
 * ChinnoDog drops a crate of pins on the floor
 * InHisName sneaks off with crate of pins for sewing project
<waltman> *YAWN*
<ChinnoDog> Make me a halloween costume so pleia2 doesn't put punk bunny ears on me again
<teddy-dbear> all you have to do is hope pleia2 isn't around you come next halloween
<ChinnoDog> aww, I would never hope that
<teddy-dbear> then bunny ears are you :-D
<teddy-dbear> sleep time
<teddy-dbear> nite-nite
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: R U afraid of bunny ears ?  What about dog ears ?
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> just the usual
<rmg51> reading the paper, getting ready for work
<JonathanD> Sounds good
<JonathanD> I'm playing some wii boxing :)
<InHisName> I'm feeding little kids.  Then teeth brushing, then one goes to pre-school.
<InHisName> btw - good morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Hi Ya, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<MutantTurkey> morning folks
<MutantTurkey> birds were chirping this morning
<MutantTurkey> i hate them
<MutantTurkey> i want them to die
<MutantTurkey> they cause me grief because I cannot sleep past 4:30 or so
<ChinnoDog>  /kick NewJersey
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: "formed beef"?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: what?
<ChinnoDog> That is not a very appetizing way of describing lunch.
<waltman> formed...into WHAT?
<jedijf> oh typos
<jedijf> too excited
<jedijf> corned beef
<jedijf> autocorrect maybe
<pleia2> lol
<ChinnoDog> lol. And here I thought that post was about hamburgers
<jedijf> waltman: with menus these days....chicken, it seems
<jedijf> if it were formed beef ^^^^
<ChinnoDog> You could have been talking about pink slime burgers
<adom> anyone have experience doing batch jobs of ID3 tag info for MP3s? still have to check google
<ChinnoDog> I use Picard for that stuff
<adom> u know how in Nautilus you can press Ctrl+2 for the detailed look when viewing files/folders...how do i make that default?
<Joe_CoT> adom, Edit-> Preferences, Views tab, Default View
<pleia2> Joe_CoT is having an identity crisis today
<Joe_CoT> lol, sorry
<Joe_CoT> I'm in a silly channel that changes nicks a lot, I always struggle between being left out and looking like a weirdo in the other channels
<pleia2> lamalex: you ubuntu membership expires (you're supposed to click on the "renew" button!)
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> s/expires/expired
<pleia2> s/you/your
<lamalex> yah
<pleia2> golly
<pleia2> do you want to be readded?
<lamalex> meh no not really. i just work on unity, i dont really do anything ubuntu-memberish anymore
<pleia2> ok
<lamalex> oh hm will i lose my ubuntu.com email if I dont
<pleia2> right
<lamalex> actally that's ok i think ill just get less spam
<pleia2> and your cloak in IRC (they go through them ever 6 months or so)
<pleia2> and we'll remove you from the ubuntu planet
<lamalex> i dont blog anyway, but the cloak
<Joe_CoT> I lost my ubuntu membership a while ago
<Joe_CoT> I'll miss handing out my business cards and my ubuntu.com email address. oh well
<pleia2> you don't "lose" it, you fail to renew it ;)
<pleia2> it's not like you need to go through a process or anything, it's a single click in launchpad
<Joe_CoT> yeah but I hadn't done anything worth renewing it
<pleia2> it's not dependent upon activity, you're an ubuntu member for life as long as you care enough to click renew
<Joe_CoT> oh
<Joe_CoT> I thought it was, I thought you needed to reapply
<pleia2> nope
<JonathanD> thats some hard work there, all that clicking.
<Joe_CoT> now i'll have to consider whether I want to be an ubuntu member, even though I don't do anything with it anymore D:
<ssweeny> lamalex, you can have a canonical cloak if you lose the ubuntu one
<lamalex> o word
<Joe_CoT> I just have a freenode donator one now
<lamalex> i want a cloak that says lamalex/shitmaster
<JonathanD> lamalex: rather unlikely to happen :)
<Joe_CoT> found an organization called shitmaster, and then apply to have it recognized by freenode
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: he'd have to have an org named lamalex for his desired structure.
<Joe_CoT> ah
<lamalex> right i got it wrong
<lamalex> i want
<lamalex> shitmaster/lamalex
<Joe_CoT> someone in one of the other channels caused me to check nickserv info for various nicks. I realized mine's been registered for 5 years. Then I realized pleia2's been registered for 10 D:
<pleia2> :)
<JonathanD> I only have 6.
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> I may have to steal a few of pleia2's years.
<Joe_CoT> haha
<pleia2> my ubuntuforums.org profile is crazy old too
<pleia2> Join Date
<pleia2> March 12th, 2005
<Joe_CoT> nice
<pleia2> I think back then you needed to be registered to search, so I did
<pleia2> (I was testing it out on some laptop or something)
<Joe_CoT> your IRC nick predates Ubuntu, though
<pleia2> yeah
<Joe_CoT> Ubuntu was the reason I got on IRC
<pleia2> I used to just hang out in our LUG channel, and Debian was here back then
<Joe_CoT> well, Freenode IRC
<JonathanD> I followed some people here from a silly webchat.
<JonathanD> and some other stuff happened in between.
<MutantTurkey> err hey folks
<MutantTurkey> I wish there was like a molex 2 usb converter
<MutantTurkey> does that even make sense?
<Joe_CoT> molex 2 usb? as in to get molex power from a usb?
<MutantTurkey> Joe_CoT: Yes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-18
<MutantTurkey> yep watching fresh prince and relaxing
<MutantTurkey> pretty good
<MutantTurkey> who said "yo baby yo baby yo" other than will smith?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: eddie murphy - bev hills cop
<MutantTurkey> is that it?
<MutantTurkey> yo baby yo baby yo
<MutantTurkey> nice
<jedijf> now what was first
<jedijf> i'm guessing eddie murphy
<MutantTurkey> Yes
<MutantTurkey> greatest scene ever
<MutantTurkey> yeah it was
<MutantTurkey> that's a great movie
<MutantTurkey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbwpy5FtiRk
<PennBot> Title: URBAN KNIGHTS - EDDIE MURPHY YO BABY - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> so great
<Sadin> pleia2 attempting to build xfce4.8 on my mac XD
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: did you know that there is a Yougurt called   "Yo Baby!"\
<MutantTurkey> lol
<InHisName> I think its made for the mommy set to feed to their infants.   Kinda bland not very fruity or sweet or even yougurty either.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning rmg51
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning all
<InHisName> I got that error with update again.  http://pastebin.com/8Haw1wk4    all details copied to pastebin
<PennBot> Title: ubuntu update failed but all updated ? why? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MutantTurkey> I basically have a mobile desktop
<MutantTurkey> because I just dock my laptop at work or at home
<MutantTurkey> it's rather nice
<MutantTurkey> dual displays, i get to use the thinkpad keyboard...
<MutantTurkey> i'm so glad I am re watching fresh prince because I actually understand it now
<JonathanD> you can get a thinkpad keyboard for a desktop, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> i have one...
<MutantTurkey> on my laptop:p
<MutantTurkey> but that would be sweet
<MutantTurkey> are they as good?
<ChinnoDog> mobile desktop: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2381204,00.asp
<PennBot> Title: Maingear's Titan Gaming Laptop Sports Desktop CPU | News & Opinion | PCMag.com (at www.pcmag.com)
<ChinnoDog> That thing would break my back
<MutantTurkey> x freezing up? thats weird... and old
<adom> Joe_CoT: thanks for response, just checked it haha
<adom> just realized how much of a difference lowering the default font sizes for ubuntu makes visually
<adom> drop the font size 2 sizes = much more fits on screen = seems like bigger monitor! yay
<Joe_CoT> enjoy it while you're young
<Joe_CoT> I actually increased my font size recently, optometrist's orders
<jedijf> seriously
<jedijf> drop_the_font_size--
<Joe_CoT> but yeah, my eye's started hurting all the time, and he basically said I was making myself nearsighted
<Joe_CoT> apparently you're not supposed to stare at small fonts on a computer screen every waking hour of the day
<MutantTurkey> my sizes are ridiculous
<MutantTurkey> cause I have pretty crappy eyes
<MutantTurkey> i keep everything at 13 to start with
<MutantTurkey> then by the end of the day everything is at like 300% zoom
<MutantTurkey> no point straining your eyes
<MutantTurkey> anyone going to the ron paul rally on sunday?
<rmg51> PACS on Sat
<rmg51> never mind
<rmg51> miss read the day
<MutantTurkey> er lol
<adom> if you never strain your eyes, you won't have strong vision. i think of physical body usage like an immune system...if you don't keep things a little tough on it, it'll stay weak.
<MutantTurkey> exactly thats why i do crunches at work...
<MutantTurkey> wait what/
<MutantTurkey> ?
<EvilResistance> o.O
<adom> plus, i have excellent vision. eye doc said i see stuff at 40 ft that an average person sees at 20...whatever that means
<adom> im basically superman
<MutantTurkey> how can I take two files and combine them but keep them on approriate lines?
<Joe_CoT> adom, I got the same thing, I have 20/15 vision, it didn't make my eyes hurt any less from staring at small fonts all day
<waltman> adom: Do you have x-ray vision?
<MutantTurkey> list huh
<MutantTurkey> i mean paste does that
<MutantTurkey> wow
<InHisName> MobileTurkey mutates into MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> thats the real deal.
<MutantTurkey> yo
<jedijf> RIP dick clark
<InHisName> whaaaaat that 'good' looking dj died?
<pleia2> for real this time?
<jedijf> as opposed to pretend dead?   yes
 * jedijf checks ghoul pool
<ChinnoDog> What dj?
<InHisName> American Bandstand (50's & 60's)
<adom> waltman: even better, i can see your feelings. cheer up, everything gets better.
<adom> off to job 2
<InHisName> He was first video DJ - since video wasn't invented, he had to do it all live.
<waltman> American Bankstand ran until 1989.
 * waltman mutters something about kids these days.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-19
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning rmg51 and any other awake persons
<JonathanD> Morning.
<adom> late morning
<JonathanD> adom the evil hacker is here ;)
 * adom is a very nice person and wants the NSA to know that. :)
<JonathanD> adom: I'm a "mixed environment" admin :P
<JonathanD> I don't care if you tell people.
<InHisName> Is this the nice person day for discussions?
<JonathanD> yres
<adom> JonathanD: "mixed environment" haha i like that
<JonathanD> adom: well, it's true :P
<adom> im the same i guess...using what mediocre penetration skills at the office, at home, at panera
<JonathanD> actually when I started here, there were 0 linux devices.
<adom> same. now we have 2 linux boxes that are my domain
<adom> which sucks because when i leave here the end of May there'll be no one here that knows how to use them.
<JonathanD> hah
<adom> luckily, i can ssh tunnel in if they want to pay me for remote work ;)
<JonathanD> hah :)
<JonathanD> We have about half a dozen linux instances now.
<JonathanD> and some linux based hardware (NAS stuff, etc)
<MutantTurkey> i just can't imagine using windows as any type of server
<MutantTurkey> it seems just plain dumb
<InHisName> I got a server that can dual boot either ubuntu server or windows 2008 r2.
<InHisName> I haven't done much with ubuntu server yet.   Win2008 has exchange running in it.
<InHisName> Only its not booted right now, ubuntu is.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: it's more difficult to switch these things than it seems, though.
<JonathanD> You have to fight a culture, and on top of that, you have to make a business case for throwing away software that is paid for and won't function on linux.
<InHisName> dual booting server OSs seems dumber than mono-booting either.
<MutantTurkey> no i understand this
<MutantTurkey> what I don't understand is how microsoft has any hand in the server mraket
<JonathanD> Because they did last year.
<MutantTurkey> it's arguably the worst suited for a server system
<JonathanD> momentum.
<MutantTurkey> the new windows sever is going to have metro ui...
<JonathanD> But folks have been running windows server for a long time now. it won't just vanish overnight.
<lamalex> haha i love when someone mistypes pong as bong and i get a highlight
<ssweeny> haha
<JonathanD> ping!
<ChinnoDog> pong
<ChinnoDog> bing
<JonathanD> tong
<ChinnoDog> king
<JonathanD> kong
<ChinnoDog> ding
<JonathanD> song
<adom> wait, you have "bong" set as hilight? *cough*stoner*cough*
<adom> @ the earlier conversation: the only reason my coworkers like windows server is because they like to be able to remote desktop in and work on it. im like, "who needs a gui for a server?"
<PennBot> Got it!
<adom> haha
<adom> @MutantTurkey GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE.
<PennBot> I don't know.
<adom> @ MutantTurkey GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE.
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno, adom.
<adom> @ MutantTurkey : GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE.
<PennBot> Dunno!
<adom> :/
<lamalex> @lamalex
<PennBot> Wish I knew, lamalex.
<lamalex> did pennbot get erased again?
<adom> @bacon
<PennBot> The Almighty Food of the Gods
<adom> nope
<adom> @adom
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno!
<lamalex> @karma lamalex
<PennBot> lamalex: lamalex has neutral karma.
<lamalex> living the dream baby
<adom> @adom is a great game
<PennBot> I hear ya, adom.
<adom> @adom
<PennBot> hmm... adom is a great game, adom
<adom> confusion +1
<adom> so yeah, linux server > windows servers
<MutantTurkey> I HATE DIALOGS THAT ASK ME TO CONFIRM THINGS TWICE
<MutantTurkey> i clicked yes because I mean es.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: are you sure?
<MutantTurkey> and I am really sure
<MutantTurkey> YES
<MutantTurkey> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
<JonathanD> how sure?
<JonathanD> On a scale of 1-10.
<MutantTurkey> 10000 MILLION
<JonathanD> You know what, the next time I write a confirmation dialog thats what it's going to say.
<MutantTurkey> "error that is not a valid respnse" are you sure that is why you want to say
<JonathanD> "On a scale of 1 to 10, how sure are you that you want to delete all files?"
<JonathanD> With buttons for 1,2,3,etc,10.
<MutantTurkey> 0011000100110000
<InHisName> So if I press a "5" will your program delete every other matching filename found ?
<jedijf> the earlier conversation: the only reason my coworkers like  windows server?
<PennBot> hmm... the earlier conversation: the only reason my coworkers like windows server is because they like to be able to remote desktop in and work on it. im like, who needs a gui for a server, jedijf
<jedijf> forget the earlier conversation: the only reason my coworkers like  windows server
<PennBot> I hear ya!
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: fun.
<Joe_CoT> Joe_CoT, eh?
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: stop talking to yourself.
<JonathanD> :)
<InHisName> what's this?  Can PennBot really recall whole comments from just a fragment ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: no.
<JonathanD> adom prefixed something with @ though.
<adom> twas accidental
 * adom blushes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-20
<MutantTurkey> I want a nice dashiki
<waltman> It would go well with your hamburger exoskeleton.
<MutantTurkey> ofc
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> I HAS A JOBS!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<JonathanD> Hey everyone, dinner is on SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<SamuraiAlba> First dinner is for my friend, Rebecca :)  We're going to Bertucci's
<SamuraiAlba> We may have broken up, but we are still friends, and I've known her since second grade :)
<SamuraiAlba> after that?
<SamuraiAlba> BACON FOR ALL!
<SamuraiAlba> My firewall shipped on the 3rd
<SamuraiAlba> It's JUST NOW in Bellmawr...
<SamuraiAlba> *SQUEEEEEeeeee*
<SamuraiAlba> JOBS!
<rmg51> morning
<SamuraiAlba> mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> I has a job!
<SamuraiAlba> :)
 * SamuraiAlba dances
 * SamuraiAlba curses the Untangle box blocking WoW
<InHisName> Morning SamuraiAlba,  have your morning bacon, yet ?
<InHisName> Is it the BACON dance or JOB dance ?
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon Job Dance
<SamuraiAlba> !
<SamuraiAlba> Greg Ham of Men at Work died :O
<waltman> Morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<MobileTurkey> my girlfriend doesn't understand that just because I am at home, doesn't mean she can come over while I'm working
<MobileTurkey> we hit panera for lunch and then she invited herself over... err ok? HELLO LADY I AM WORKING FROM HOME. WORKING.
<pangolin> perhaps explain that to her
<pangolin> during the hours of 8am to 5pm you are basically at the office and not "home"
<pangolin> or whatever your hours are
<waltman> MobileTurkey: She can't help it if she gets turned on by your hamburger costume! :)
<MobileTurkey> pangolin: that's what I said basically
<MobileTurkey> it's just a bit irritatin
<MobileTurkey> annoying
<MobileTurkey> rage creating
<MobileTurkey> pangolin: I agreed to go to panera for lunch, not to hangout afterward...
<MobileTurkey> anyway i'll just work late.
<pangolin> yeah, sounds horrible. I would hate to work from home and have a girlfriend who wants to actually spend time with me.
<pangolin> sarcasm aside, the distraction can't be good for productivity
<MobileTurkey> my girlfriend wants to spend to much time and when I say I can't hangout she looks at me as if i've done something wrong and escalates it into a ridiculous ordeal so mostly I just say "okay honey"
<MobileTurkey> waltman: I learned rawhide... it's so much fun to play
<MobileTurkey> also she caught the katy and going back to miami
<waltman> nice
<passstab> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4OTk
<PennBot> Title: [Phoronix] Next Week Is Looking Phenomenal For Linux (at www.phoronix.com)
<passstab> steam on linux !!!
<passstab>  \./
<adom> FER REALZ?/
<ssweeny> we've heard this before
<passstab> i know
<passstab> but now an announce is imminent
<adom> looks like the announce might be next week. we could assume the release won't be for some time.
<passstab> i know
<adom> and if it runs best with Unity I'll be so pissed.
<passstab> how is that even possible?!?
<adom> don't jinx it. gnome2 for life.
<MobileTurkey> kde3 4 life
<passstab> are either of you being sarcastic?
<MobileTurkey> no.
<MobileTurkey> not in any sense whatsoever.
<adom> no
 * adom hugs his gnome2.
<MobileTurkey> why would anyone joke about the desktop they use?
<adom> its no laughing matter, unlike unity
<adom> which is a joke
<adom> zing
<MobileTurkey> boom
<passstab> ok ok
<MobileTurkey> :-)
<Pici> There was a mention of Wine in the most recent steam changelog.
<MobileTurkey> kde3/tde is superior to all
<adom> so, server closets at 95 degrees
<Pici> but that was for OSX.
<passstab> pici link?
<passstab> oh
<passstab> wait what?
<adom> steam runs in Wine half decently if i remember
<adom> been awhile since i did any WIne gaming besides WoW
<Pici> let me see if they publish those somewhere....
<MobileTurkey> it's been a while since i did any gaming
<adom> which i've always been able to play under wine
<MobileTurkey> did anyone see the ascii portal game?
<passstab> what does steamosx have to do with wine?
<Pici> http://store.steampowered.com/news/?feed=steam_client
<PennBot> Title: News - Client Updates (at store.steampowered.com)
<passstab> yes everyone
<Pici> "dded initial support for the Community Overlay in Mac games hosted by Wine. Currently validated with The Witcher"
<passstab> hmm
<passstab> i wonder how much the humble bundles influenced this
<MobileTurkey> making my old desktop my new server
<JonathanD> I hate phone systems.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-21
<MutantTurkey> is there a faster alternative to sshfs?
<ChinnoDog> ,later tell MutantTurkey google hpn-ssh
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: later, tell MutantTurkey google hpn-ssh
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: later tell MutantTurkey google hpn-ssh
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: Command Succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> meh, punctuation
<pleia2> @botsnack
<PennBot> Dunno.
<pleia2> aw
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah saw that thanks
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: I've never taken the time to get it working in Ubuntu. Let me know if you do. I'm curious how noticable the difference is.
<MutantTurkey> will do
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<teddy-dbear> 0/
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: you missed a great presentation on sshfs etc this afternoon.
<InHisName> It sure seemed pretty fast to me.  Text mode stuff usually is pretty fast.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-22
 * passstab just learned chroot
 * passstab will wait for debian to switch from sysvinit
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning
<rmg51> walk time :)
<JonathanD> Already did.
<waltman> Morning.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: not terribly slow but I want to use it for music production
<MutantTurkey> that means each slice of sound is uncompressed 64 bit wav... just one guitar track can be a couple hundred megs.
<MutantTurkey> this server has 2tb of space, so I wanted to use it to host my stuff
<biobunsai> Hello All:)
<biobunsai> Anyone here that can give some clues please?
<passstab> hi
<passstab> what kind of clues?
<biobunsai> Hiya pass
<biobunsai> I have having issues trying to get sound out of my system.
<biobunsai> I installed linux on a old machine to learn it. and i got most of it down, but cant get the sound out of it
<passstab> hmm
<passstab> what distro?
<passstab> and version
<biobunsai> ubu 11.04 i think it's the latest one...
<biobunsai> And just north of harrisburg, btw:)
<passstab> what hardware?
<biobunsai> No laughing... HP Pavilion a1530n
<passstab> (11.10 is the latest, 12.04 is coming on the 26 BTW)
<biobunsai> sorry, just getting to know linux... and done more installs i don't even follow it any more:)
<biobunsai> LOL
 * passstab is googleing
<biobunsai> WOW i feel dumb... But thank you for all your help...
<passstab> ?
<passstab> you found it?
<biobunsai> I have the stereo wire crossover and set to the wrong jack on the home sytem. The I was trying to get sound off the other computer setting.. I am soo sorry for bugging you
<passstab> np :)
<biobunsai> :) No wback to work trying to how to chan the dns and install proxies..
<jedijf> glad he fixed it
<passstab> you probably should install 12.04 when it comes out tho
<biobunsai> I will:) is there a good place to read up on ubu? and really learn it? Or is it a crash and burn your figners learning center:)
<passstab> i think it's the later :D
<passstab> but jedijf might know of something
<biobunsai> well thanks for you help Pass:) \
<passstab> #ubuntu might be a better place to go for faster help
<jedijf> no
<jedijf> never
<jedijf> #ubuntu is a cluster f
<passstab> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<PennBot> Title: Official Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jedijf> yeah community docs are great
<biobunsai> well I got backtrack and matruix on vm and this is alot more friendly
<passstab> and ofc google
<passstab> yes ubuntu is more friendly then those :D
<jedijf> biobunsai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<PennBot> Title: UserDocumentation - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jedijf> wow.....backtrack
<jedijf> lol
<passstab> 3rd n00b i've seen that uses it
<passstab> is weird
<biobunsai> I tried suse, red hat, slackware, mint.. trying to find the one that works for me
<jedijf> biobunsai: pick one - use it for 6 weeks
<jedijf> exclusively
<jedijf> anyone
<jedijf> force yourself to use..
<jedijf> you will then learn
<passstab> mint debian is my vote
<biobunsai> Well i been with ubu for about a month now:)  still trying to figure out all the systems settings:)
<jedijf> good
<passstab> why do you prefer ubu to mint?
<jedijf> mint is green
<jedijf> ugly
 * jedijf looks at channel titlebar
 * passstab wasn't asking jedijf 
<biobunsai> Don't know.. this just seems to be more user friendly and no so lindows looking
<jedijf> hahah
<biobunsai> Of course I crashed the system twice changing the start up splash screen:)
<passstab> i like trying to understand n00bs is that so bad?
<biobunsai> LOL Nope. I do programing and windows networking and I do the same thing all the time:)
<passstab> biobunsai, you like unity?
<biobunsai> haven't tried that ...
<biobunsai> I used to run linux years ago, butthey kill my flavor
<passstab> what environment do you use?
<biobunsai> lycoris
<passstab> *desktop environment
<biobunsai> Oh whats onmy windows machines?
<passstab> no
<passstab> did you install ubuntu or kubuntu or something else?
<biobunsai> I did a full install of ubuntu on a old box, which is what you helped me with:)
<passstab> is not THAT old
<passstab> that i should be laughing
<biobunsai> LOL No i guess not.. It's not like I dug out a 386 or something
<passstab> you ARE useing unity then
<passstab> http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<PennBot> Title: About (at unity.ubuntu.com)
<biobunsai> yes, thank you I am:)
<jedijf> biobunsai: older book, but concepts should be similar to current: http://files.jedijf.com/pacs/Ubuntu.Kung.Fu.pdf.tar.gz
<biobunsai> Ty jedi
<biobunsai> TY very much JEDI... ~bowing most humbly~
<passstab> this is like fanfic
<passstab> jedi teaching kung-fu
<biobunsai> what is a good mp3 playing program. I'm using banshee.. anything better?
<passstab> for just playing them?
<passstab> vlc
<rmg51> Rhythmbox
<biobunsai> yea just want to play them
<passstab> then vlc
<passstab> can play EVERYTHING
<passstab> so its popular on the other OSs also
<biobunsai> oh there a issue I having.. every now and then the video  for the icons getgrabbled.. and clue why that is?
<passstab> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<PennBot> Title: VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework! (at www.videolan.org)
<passstab> what?
<passstab> i don't understand what you just said
<biobunsai> the gui gets all pixeled for no good reason out of the blue
<passstab> the entire gui?
<biobunsai> pretty much. and and stays that way till I reboot
<passstab> how do you reboot?
<biobunsai> log off, restart.
<passstab> via cli?
<biobunsai> when its real bad i hard boot.
<passstab> you should use ctrl-alt-Fn
<passstab> then login and type sudo reboot
<passstab> now i'll consider the problem  :P
<passstab> are you using a proprietary graphics driver?
<biobunsai> I'm using the onboard video....
<passstab> open a terminal
<passstab> and run
<passstab> lspci -v | grep VGA
<passstab> paste the output here
<biobunsai> dumb question.... how did you get the char after the -v?
<biobunsai> before grep
<passstab> ahh
<passstab> i remeber when i had the same problem
<passstab> shift+backslash
<passstab> probably
<passstab> it's called a pipe
<passstab> and in this case it's being used to direct the output of the first command to be the input for the second
<biobunsai> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<passstab> good
<biobunsai> and pipe is  shift  \:)
<passstab> what i said
<passstab> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50966/screen-corruption-with-946g-82945g-gz
<PennBot> Title: 11.04 - Screen corruption with 946G / 82945G/GZ - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<passstab> says running sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<passstab> will help
<passstab> but i'd be surprised
 * passstab pokes jedijf again
<biobunsai> says it took out libgladeui-1-11
<passstab> what does?
<biobunsai> So i guess i reboot now  or do i have to get it to attach or something?
<passstab> ???
<passstab> what took out glade?
<biobunsai> sudo getting the xserver intel
<passstab> thas weird
<biobunsai> well i hope it don't crash the system :) Thats getting old:) .LOL
<jedijf> biobunsai: don't have to reboot linux after every change
<jedijf> that's windows think
<jedijf> just have to log out (kill xwindow) and log back in (start x window)
<biobunsai> Lol Sorry i been with windows since DOS 3.22.. old habits..
<jedijf> for this particular change
<jedijf> biobunsai: that's ok, just telling you so you know
<passstab> yea the only time you need to reboot is after a kernel upgrade
<jedijf> Ko rect
<jedijf> specifically, an /Ubuntu/ kernel upgrade
<passstab> what do you mean?
<jedijf> nm
<jedijf> passstab: you know tomorrow is a special tech week mmmm at hive, right?
<passstab> yes
<jedijf> k
<passstab> will be there
<biobunsai> Thank you both very much for the clue ins
<passstab> as well as all the other tw@hive events
<passstab> np
<passstab> :)
<passstab> except for open house
<jedijf> passstab: nice
<jedijf> i will do monday and fri at the gala setup and stuff
<passstab> also i registered for the toool workshop
<passstab> oh and not friday either
<passstab> oh was that a comment about how ubuntu disregards it's upstreams?
<jedijf> no comment
<jedijf> the toool stuff is fun
<passstab> will you go to that?
<jedijf> i have the beginners set of locks 1 pin to 6 pin to practice with
<passstab> i payed $30 for the $30 value package
<jedijf> i have that as well, they're the picks and the 2 tension jawns
<jedijf> i just ordered the leather pouch set to carry (backordered)
 * passstab will learn what tension jawns are on tuesday
<jedijf> passstab: this will be as exciting as blinking your first led with an mcu
<jedijf> passstab: hint: less is more
<passstab> :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-15
<InHisName> Evening
<InHisName> Don't go bacon my heart
<InHisName> I couldn't if I fried.
<waltman> What are you, Canadian?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> To the workmobile!
<InHisName> for Mr Bacon:  http://imgur.com/gallery/qVh0O
<ChinnoDog> Good morning
<JonathanD> hi
<InHisName> Lo
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Hey, you wouldn't happen to know what's up with cs.drexel.edu, would you?  All I can find online is this: http://www.reddit.com/r/Drexel/comments/1c9zys/computer_science_students_all_csit_data_has/
<waltman> A guesstimate of when mail will be back online would be awesome. :)
<MutantTurkey> No, I was at professor breens this weekend and he was the one who told me
<MutantTurkey> I know gaylord has backups but I don't know when it's all gonna be back up
<waltman> *sigh*
<MutantTurkey> why isn't there a #drexelcs channel?
<MutantTurkey> the home folders are back online
<MutantTurkey> so the web servers are up
<MutantTurkey> email is probably online soon I'd hope
<waltman> I saw that. Then I tried to connect to imap.cs.drexel.edu and got 'no route to host'
<waltman> Then I tried to email gaylord and got 'connection refused'
<MutantTurkey> yep I believe it.
<MutantTurkey> I am to lazy to go see what happened
<waltman> I didn't even know there was a problem until Ali asked if I'd gotten his email and I said, "What email?"
<MutantTurkey> if I walk over to the cs dep gaylord will probably chop my head off...
<MutantTurkey> out of pure anger
<waltman> so it's your fault?
<MutantTurkey> haha no
<MutantTurkey> but I think he probably had a rough weekend
<waltman> did one of your mutant turkey wings knock out a cable?
<MutantTurkey> secretly been plotting all along
<waltman> I knew it!
<MutantTurkey> #drexel channel... now
<MutantTurkey> just registered ceux.org
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-16
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> how are you?
<rmg51> good
<rmg51> just getting ready to leave for work :P
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> What's shakin?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Mornin'
<InHisName> Grub  question:   1. /boot is nearing full, does grub support removing selected older linux versions.  Or do I need to do it manually ?
<JonathanD> I think you can remove them and then have grub rescan or something.
<ChinnoDog> If "manually" means removing the packages with apt then yes, do that
<ChinnoDog> On some systems I keep a fairly small /boot so I am used to this.
<teddy-dbear> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<InHisName> To remove old kernel versions, open up Synaptic Package Manager, found in the System > Administration menu.
<InHisName> No pull downs.  Just Unity.     Did search for syna,   only synaptic*.c & h files found.  No app.  Tried using software center and searching for "3.5.0-22" and got nothing found.
<teddy-dbear> then get a real OS :-/
<teddy-dbear> Synaptic is there in Unity
<InHisName> Then the search is a FAIL for unity
<InHisName> how else to start it up ?   terrminal mode ?
<jedijf> software center
<rmg51> you may have to install Synaptic
<rmg51> I don't think it's there with a clean install
<InHisName> Oh, so not default anymore, ok going in now.
<InHisName> Ok, thanks.   Got 82K more in /boot now
<ChinnoDog> 82k? lol
<MutantTurkey> are you affiliated with Drexel? join us at #drexel
<jedijf> irc, it's like email that works
<jedijf>  /topic #drexel ^^^
<rmg51> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SSV8AA/?tag=047-20
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-17
<InHisName> When the Boar gores you, just use bacon strips to patch you up for next time.
<InHisName> Mr Bacon action  figure:   http://www.amazon.com/Accoutrements-Bacon-Bendable-Action-Figure/dp/B003IKYMPI/ref=pd_sim_t_3
<rmg51> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/
<rmg51> knock yourself out ;-)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<jedijf> drexel cs admins now at gmail :(
<jedijf> Google Apps - Server error
<jedijf> Help|Sign out
<jedijf> Server error
<jedijf> We are unable to process your request at this time, please try again later.
<jedijf> phone works though - could be verizon...
<ChinnoDog> I have bacon
<jedijf> the bacon did it - my gmail is now up!
 * jedijf writes that down
<ChinnoDog> That is the power of bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-18
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<JonathanD> I hate twitter.
<rmg51> I don't use twitter
<JonathanD> I like your plan.
<rmg51> or any of the others
<JonathanD> rmg51: I only use it for fosscon.
<JonathanD> The People demanded it :P
<JonathanD> But I don't "get" it.
<rmg51> down with "the people"
<waltman> JonathanD: Not that I'm volunteering, mind you, but perhaps Fosscon needs a Social Media Czar?
<rmg51> i nominate JonathanD ;-)
<rmg51> with that I'm off to work
<JonathanD> waltman: so you're volunteering?
<waltman> No.
<JonathanD> waltman: if we're gonna do it, it'd probably be media, not just social.
<JonathanD> jedijf has the most contacts, right? He should do it ;)
<JonathanD> The bread/media czar.
<JonathanD> Major explosion at a factory in texas.
<JonathanD> Six firefighters and two paramedics are confirmed dead and seven nursing home residents were missing after the blast according to West EMS Director Dr. George Smith, who said earlier Wednesday night as many as 60 or 70 people may have died in the blast.
<waltman> So there's a town called West, TX, and it's not actually in West Texas?
<JonathanD> population is under 3,000
<JonathanD> near 10% of that may be injured, thats insane.
<jedijf> fertilizer fire - can't get much worse than that
<jedijf> and i have been complaining about lawn work - perspective
<jedijf> past experience has shown that you should use any and all "media" to attract people - it's weird - whenever i'm involved with an event at hive i ask how they heard about it, and the answers vary - website is hive's biggest - geekadelphia mailing lists
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> it's even weirder(to me) how many "geek" type aren't /aware/ of the opportunities in the area
<jedijf> morning
<JonathanD> jedijf: facebook has worked well for me...
<JonathanD> It's almost the only thing I use it for.
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> cicadas
<rmg51> http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=crickets
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-19
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog noms a donut
<InHisName> mawnin'
<ChinnoDog> I think I have had too much coffee
<JonathanD>  /43
<ChinnoDog> 43?
<JonathanD> yes.
<ChinnoDog> No one is in the office. I don't know why I bothered coming in.
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog:ever hear the phrase "sucks to suck"
<MutantTurkey> or "it sucks to be a sucker?"
<waltman> ENOBACON
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-20
<rmg51> off to PACS
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-21
<InHisName> morning after pacs
<rmg51> Morning
<bts3685|vps> so... hi everyone
<Sadin> hello
<bts3685|vps> it's been like three years at least since i said anything iin here
<Sadin> No worries i havent been on in moths
<Sadin> months*
<bts3685|vps> also, i think udev might be going crazy. or my keyboard might be dying. it's randomly inserting multiple "i"'s.
<Sadin> lol
<rmg51> bts3685|vps, did you miss us?
<bts3685|vps> i did! i'm finally back in philly. living in philly proper now, so i can actually make it to meetings!
<rmg51> we have meetings?
<bts3685|vps> well, moreso for PLUG
<rmg51> we are slowly becoming N.J.
<bts3685|vps> how so?
<rmg51> nothing going on
<bts3685|vps> i blame pleia2
<rmg51> and any one else that moved away ;-)
 * bts3685|vps coughs
<bts3685|vps> LOOK! A DIVERSION!
 * bts3685|vps runs away
<rmg51> and those that just gave up
<bts3685|vps> hmm
<rmg51> and no more PennBot :P
<bts3685|vps> pennbot nooooo
<bts3685|vps> wha happen :(
<rmg51> blame pleia2
<rmg51> poor PennBot was sucking up too many resources
<rmg51> she killed him
<bts3685|vps> ...pennbot...
<bts3685|vps> was sucking up too many resources.
<bts3685|vps> what the hell is she doing on that box that she needs so much resources? mining bitcoins?
<rmg51> if she ever rolls out of bed you can ask her
<bts3685|vps> pff it's 0717 there, i can wait a bit. haha
<ChinnoDog> bts! You are alive!
<bts3685|vps> i am!
<bts3685|vps> and in philly proper!
<ChinnoDog> Where have you been? Why are you back?
<ChinnoDog> Will you continue drinking the last beer at fine Philly establishments that are closing their doors forever?
<bts3685|vps> i was in louisiana, then the suburbs again, i'm in north central now. i kind of really missed PA, as weird as it sounds.
<bts3685|vps> and possibly, if you know of any. :)
<bts3685|vps> also! i was in management for my company but i switched depts to operations. i'm a sysadmin now! and we don't have static schedules, so i'm a lot more flexible!
<ChinnoDog> Management to operations is an interesting move.
<bts3685|vps> i hated my job.
<bts3685|vps> (i kind of hate *people*)
<bts3685|vps> so it was really for the best
<MutantTurkey> sundays are quiet at drexel
<MutantTurkey> I caved in and borrowed my roommates headphones
<MutantTurkey> same as my ones, except mine needs a new cable
<MutantTurkey> I'm back in glorious clear audio
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-14
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning all
<teddy-dbear> late morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pleia2> jedijf: should have the philly release party at the zoo, there are new goats! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152049807467934
<JonathanD> I miss the zoo
<jedijf> animals in bondage
<jedijf> should've tech week'd it probably
<jedijf> even though it's before the release...
 * jedijf hopes the dvd's arrive before the cherry hill installfest
<waltman> We've got a kid in my lab who's interested in "learning the command line". I think anything I've got is dated at this point. Are there any tutorials I could send him to?
<jedijf> waltman: nothing's changed - dated is still relevant
<jedijf> but if you want to do hip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<waltman> Thanks!
<jedijf> and the missing at sea now purple admin guide
<jedijf> formerly (and my copy) pink
<jedijf> evi nemeth
<waltman> I learned from a handout from a professor in like 1985, plus The Unix Programming Environment.
<jedijf> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-System-Administration-Handbook-Edition/dp/0131480057
<square-r00t> +1 for purple/pink book
<square-r00t> before i had it in storage i referenced it even more than man pages
<waltman> Poor Evi Nemeth :(
<square-r00t> truth
<square-r00t> rest in uncertain peace
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-15
<adom> InHisName: no I'm just 6 hours ahead of your guys over here in Holland. otherwise I'd have no way to be up before you early birds.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning adom
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Morning to you adom or rather afternoon !
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<ChinnoDog> Anyone want to move to DC?
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: moving back and need someone to buy your house down there?
<ChinnoDog> No. Trying to fill a job position at work with someone qualified.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-16
<JonathanD> Morning adom
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<penth> No release party at National Mechanics tomorrow?
<rmg51> penth: feel free to set one up anywhere or any time you wish ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-17
<waltman> My UPS battery is dying, so I went to Microcenter tonight and asked them where they have their UPS batteries. "Do you have the old one?" the saleslady asked. "No," I replied, "but I have the model number."
<waltman> "Oh. It's going to be hard finding you the right battery unless you have the old one." Me: WHA?
<waltman> "I'm sorry, I figured you could look it up by model number. It never occured to me I'd have to lug in a 30 lb battery."
<waltman> "Maybe I can still help. What model was it?" I told her. "That's a small one, isn't it? Let's check some of these..."
<waltman> It seems that some of their batteries come in boxes with the supported UPS models on the back. But many others come unboxed, and they match them up BY SIZE.
<waltman> I tried explaining that I could go online and find the exact battery I need for half the price of theirs. I also explained that if I needed wiper blades or an air filter, I could go into Pep Boys and consult a book that cross-referenced all the models.
<waltman> I'm still amazed by this.
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> waltman: nice :)
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> JonathanD: I'm not crazy, right? That's a pretty wackadoodle way to sell batteries, isn't it?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> waltman: absolutely.
<JonathanD> waltman: especially as I can tell you what your battery is without thinking about it...
<JonathanD> waltman: it's an RBC2.
<jedijf> Today we release Ubuntu 14.04 - come and join the release party in #ubuntu-release-party on the freenode IRC network to meet other Ubuntu fans getting fired up for the release! #ubuntu
<KyleYankan> I'll wait for the after-party. That's when the booze comes out
<waltman> We need ubuntu release party mints.
<ChinnoDog> Is there going to be a meatspace release party?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: friday, KyleYankan's house :P
<penth> So long as Kyle can keep the booze flowing
<KyleYankan> no booze. dry town.
<KyleYankan> O_O
<KyleYankan> The little people have liver issues :-/
<lazyPower> Whoa, where is this location? if its close I may want to go
<lazyPower> always down for meeting the LOCO team. This is a good opportunity to support another branch of the PA LOCO in the burgh and start that topic moving.
<lazyPower> cuz quite frankly, driving to philly every month isn't that appealing to attending meetings. Unless you guys are OK with having a floating talking head attend via hangouts
<waltman> lazyPower: I think they were joking
<lazyPower> oh :(
<lazyPower> booo
<JonathanD> We could maybe meet at coredial if you really want something in the burbs lazyPower
<lazyPower> are you pgh local JonathanD?
<JonathanD> oh, you're looking for pgh?
<JonathanD> I can't help wiht that :)
<JonathanD> I'm updating!
<JonathanD> I hope it works.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-18
<waltman> lazyPower is lazy
<lazyPower> waltman: apperance of lazyness is actually applied efficiency :)
<waltman> I see...
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<JonathanD> I upgraded to 14.04 (yay!)
<JonathanD> I can't login, I get to login prompt, enter password, login prompt goes away and I'm rewarded with just a background (boo)
<JonathanD> On the upside, I can still irc on one of my consoles :D
<rmg51> I've had similar problems with upgrades
<rmg51> in my case it just wouldn't boot
<rmg51> grub got hosed :P
<JonathanD> Mine boots at least.
<JonathanD> I mean, I'm on it... just in the console
<JonathanD> desktop doesn't load
<rmg51> aren't upgrades fun?
<JonathanD> ah, I fixed it
<JonathanD> rmg51: no!
<rmg51> that's why this time I'm planning to stay with the LTS and not do the six month cycle
<waltman> *YAWN*
<waltman> I was idly pondering updating my linode to 14.04, but then I came to my senses :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Fixed it
<penth> My laptop upgraded to 14.04 no problem; had a little glitch with the lubuntu netbook though, called going to sleep with a prompt waiting.
<penth> s/with a prompt waiting/before the last prompt/
<JonathanD> rmg51: but 14.04 is an LTS :)
<JonathanD> Some minor issues still
<rmg51> I know that :P
<rmg51> I;ll be staying with that till the next LTS
<penth> It's the LTS with built-in SDR ;)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-19
<JonathanD> I upgraded to 14.04, had some issues, and now also note that wireshark core dumps if I analyze voip flow.
<JonathanD> today is not my day.
<JonathanD> oh, and empathy is borked \o/
<waltman> Here, watch this. It will put you in a better mood. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-eEV7b4UCo
<JonathanD> installing wireshark on my gaming desktop \o/
<JonathanD> waltman: my son would like that vid.
<JonathanD> pleia2: you guys broke ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-13
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: 40?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yes.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: typoed window number
<waltman> JonathanD: only 40? why so low?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<JonathanD> waltman: heh :)
<lazyPower> \o
<lazyPower> all i have to say: Landscape system management is the bees knees.
<waltman> lazyPower: It's so much better than portrait system management!
<lazyPower> ikr!
<lazyPower> just remember.... ROTATE before you manage, always.
<ChinnoDog> I removed xorg-edgers but I still can't install the lts enablement packages. There are conflicts in apt.
<ChinnoDog> http://pastebin.com/smFjmHx5
<ChinnoDog> I tried using apt-get -s install on the conflicting packages and it leads me to things like telling me it can't install unity8
<ChinnoDog> If I try to install xserver-xorg-lts-utopic through synaptic it tells me I have to uninstall all sorts of irrelevant apps like cheese
<ChinnoDog> I'm letting aptitude fix it but this may break my Ubuntu completely.
<ChinnoDog> I seem to have make it all work without breaking everything. I had to reinstall wine, ubuntu-desktop, and ubuntu-sdk though because aptitude insisted it must be removed to install the LTS enablement packages.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-14
<lazyPower> sounds about right, depending on how the packages were linked
<lazyPower> i know a HWE update comes along like a huge dist-upgrade fetch/pave
<lazyPower> I've got a cloud unit that has a pending HWE update that I've been leary to accept as I need it to not go down... i should probably clone it and test it out before i commit. 99.99% of hte time its fine, but that last 9 is what gets me.
<rmg51> Morning
<ProfessorKaos64> morning
<rmg51> \o
<ProfessorKaos64> <(^_^)<  <(^_^)>   >(^_^)>
<rmg51> :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,and whatever else is around
<ChinnoDog> sup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-15
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-16
<lazyPower_> http://www.thedarksideof.io/
<lazyPower_> interesting
<lazyPower_> #TIL
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> Mornin rmg51 o/
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazyPower> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/16/expediting-local-isolation-with-docker-and-juju/
<lazyPower> woo, landed a post on insights
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-17
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hello rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<WorkingTurkey> morning people? that's not me
<teddy-dbear> your a whatever else ;-)
<lazyPower> If you're not currently familiar with Squeezebox - i cannot recommend it enough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFaREwbtKyY
<lazyPower> DIY setup with mostly stuff on hand. Server software was free
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-18
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> chat with the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and anything else that's around
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-18
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> \o
<brian> hello
<Guest99289> anyone there?
<lazyPower> Guest99289 - in the existential term of here, or in the is anyone actively paying attention term?
<Guest99289> paying attention term.
<Guest99289> anyways how do i assign a name?
<Guest99289> it said i failed to identify in time?
<aberts10> nevermind.
<aberts10> well this is a party.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-19
 * ChinnoDog blows noise maker
<lazyPower> We silently idle on in vigilance against the naysayers and breakers of tranquility
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-20
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-21
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: happy birthday :)
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: happy b day
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pennth> oh shit. rednotebook dropped out of ubuntu between 16.04 adn 17.04. That's what I kept all my meeting notes in.
<waltman> Oops!
<waltman> Did the installer helpfully remove it for you?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Bacon!
<princedimond> cheeseburger!!
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: MutantTurkey: Thanks!
<pleia2> welcome back from the multi-day birthday bender ;)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-18
<Jackson> Morn
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
